# Did you know?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Saw this tonight on Facebook and it really hit me. Very true, and something I plan to use as a reminder when dealing with people in my own life. Thought you guys might appreciate it.

*"Did you know that the people that seem the strongest are usually the most sensitive?~Did you know that the people who exhibit the most kindness are usually the first to get mistreated? ~Did you know the ones who take care of others all the time are usually the ones that need it the most? ~ Did you know the 3 hardest things to say are: I love you, I'm sorry and Help me?"*


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I think thats very true of life Chris.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Sometimes simple psychology is the easiest to forget. Thanks for the reminder that everyone needs a little extra grace now and again.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I had a friend who was a big mouth tell me I was too nice. He always use to to say nice guys finish last. I told him that may be true but at least I'll still have friends waiting to cheer me on !! Those words are very true Chris.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes very true statement, only word missing is Thanks, never used enough any more.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez what a bunch of pussies !!

you suck...too freekin' bad.... and get your hands off of that, are words to live by.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Your Rock'in now Don.lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL I thought that might get a rise out of someone.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

To hold back from making a comment is really hard right now!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Geez what a bunch of pussies !!
> 
> you suck...too freekin' bad.... and get your hands off of that, are words to live by.


LMAO....Only you can come up with that Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Some of this stuff I have to think about..... that one just came naturally !


----------

